# Sticky  *URGENT READING* OCN Email Retirement In 7 Days - Please Migrate



## Blitz6804

A very sad day I lose my email address. 😢


----------



## Avacado

Fantastic E. Thank you for reaching out to google and getting a grace period that might otherwise not have happened if you weren't here.


----------



## DarthBaggins

well damn, this isn't good - I have accounts tied to that email (for the past almost 10yrs). Guess the fun begins on changing things to a new account


----------



## AMOCO

Okie dokie.


----------



## Shawnb99

We have an email account?


----------



## Erick Silver

I have 10 YEARS PLUS of service with that account and now EVERYTHING connected to it needs to be dug through in a week? Wow. I understand the issue and am not upset about losing it. But some of us have had these emails for a very long time. (Like you Enterprise) Was there any other notices put out before now? I don't recall seeing anything until now about it.

If no other notice about this happening has been put out then this would make me upset. As many other of us would also feel.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Erick Silver said:


> I have 10 YEARS PLUS of service with that account and now EVERYTHING connected to it needs to be dug through in a week? Wow. I understand the issue and am not upset about losing it. But some of us have had these emails for a very long time. (Like you Enterprise) Was there any other notices put out before now? I don't recall seeing anything until now about it.
> 
> If no other notice about this happening has been put out then this would make me upset. As many other of us would also feel.


There were no other notices to the user base as this was the first I was made aware that this had become a tangible issue.

To be transparent, I had warnings of the Google service coming to an end, however I left this to VS to deal with as I assumed they were aware of the situation. However, apparently during the acquisition, ownership of our Google Suite (Now Google Workspace ) was never transferred, no idea why. This was news to me as of today. As such, this all fell between the cracks. 

As such our account was suspended, hence why users were locked out. I spoke to Google and managed to get a one off 7 day grace. Certainly not ideal, but better than nothing.

Thanks,
E


----------



## Erick Silver

ENTERPRISE said:


> There were no other notices to the user base as this was the first I was made aware that this had become a tangible issue.
> 
> To be transparent, I had warnings of the Google service coming to an end, however I left this to VS to deal with as I assumed they were aware of the situation. However, apparently during the acquisition, ownership of our Google Suite (Now Google Workspace ) was never transferred, no idea why. This was news to me as of today. As such, this all fell between the cracks.
> 
> As such our account was suspended, hence why users were locked out. I spoke to Google and managed to get a one off 7 day grace. Certainly not ideal, but better than nothing.
> 
> Thanks,
> E


Thanks for trying to help us all out. I know that there are a lot of us that have been using these emails for a very long time. I am very sad to see that this has happened. I am now literally digging through 10+ years of subscriptions from Amazon, Steam, and many of my Computer Hardware Company subscriptions to try and get everything switched to a new email account. I used the Overclocked.net account for damn near everything computer and gaming related to keep it all separate from my personal daily emails. Frustrating, as I am sure you are aware, for many of us.


Thanks again for the heads up E. I know that you would have given us more time if you could.


----------



## Swiftes

thanks for sorting this mate - appreciated.


----------



## BLKKROW

Unfortunate this slipped through the cracks, especially for those who paid for it. Time to work through years of email changes.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Thanks for chasing up a few additional days. 
I'd already changed my contact email on all my online accounts but this allows me to forward any emails I wanted to keep to the new email account.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

No problems guys. I asked Google to provide 30 days. However 7 days is there go to procedure. The rep I spoke to said he would try and push for 30 days, however we should not depend on that.

Hopefully everyone that still uses the OCN Emails can get everything off in time. 

Thanks,
E


----------



## Imglidinhere

ENTERPRISE said:


> There were no other notices to the user base as this was the first I was made aware that this had become a tangible issue.
> 
> To be transparent, I had warnings of the Google service coming to an end, however I left this to VS to deal with as I assumed they were aware of the situation. However, apparently during the acquisition, ownership of our Google Suite (Now Google Workspace ) was never transferred, no idea why. This was news to me as of today. As such, this all fell between the cracks.
> 
> As such our account was suspended, hence why users were locked out. I spoke to Google and managed to get a one off 7 day grace. Certainly not ideal, but better than nothing.
> 
> Thanks,
> E


God, thank you so much for reporting on this. I didn't use it too much myself, if at all, but this kind of heads up is awesome for those that needed it. You're a saint.


----------



## Awsan

Although I never used the service but I feel the need to thank you ENTERPRISE for sorting it out.


----------



## $ilent

Dam thanks for sorting this enterprise. Now the fun begins changing all my associate ocn email accounts! First job for me in the morning for sure!

Edit: Does anyone know if it's possible to essentially forward an entire email contents to another email address? I like many I assume don't regularly clear my email inbox, so I was just going to make a new Gmail and forward it all on to that one!


----------



## $ilent

Ok so cany anyone tell me what the POP settings are for this overclocked.net email account? Im trying to forward all my emails automatically, but cannot figure out the correct POP settings?

Anyone know?


----------



## $ilent

Edit: Figured out how to move your mail.






Watch this video, got me sorted. Now to move 4000+ emails across! Hopefully it can do it before the 7 days is up.


----------



## TFL Replica

Thanks for heads up.


----------



## fragamemnon

Oh boy. This is a sad day, I was very attached (ha, pun only kind of intended) to this email.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hoping my Drive contents and all moves over - it was set to back-up to a new GMail account I set up to recover all of my stuff (includes alot of OCN [email protected] content from when I was an [email protected] Editor). It is sad to see this go - one of the few emails I have that had more of a professional appearance (next to my current work one).


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thanks for getting this sorted E!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

DarthBaggins said:


> Hoping my Drive contents and all moves over - it was set to back-up to a new GMail account I set up to recover all of my stuff (includes alot of OCN [email protected] content from when I was an [email protected] Editor). It is sad to see this go - one of the few emails I have that had more of a professional appearance (next to my current work one).


No, Google drive will also be terminated as it is related to your email. Please backup everything you have.


----------



## BLKKROW

$ilent said:


> Edit: Figured out how to move your mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this video, got me sorted. Now to move 4000+ emails across! Hopefully it can do it before the 7 days is up.


I am having issues with this process, what Port did you select?


----------



## Barefooter

Is this going to effect our "Conversations" on OCN too?


----------



## DarthBaggins

ENTERPRISE said:


> No, Google drive will also be terminated as it is related to your email. Please backup everything you have.


That's what I was meaning since anything attached is getting the axe - fortunately the most important part was based in Google Photos (pictures of my son when he was born etc).
I already have around 22ish zips to download to my file backups at home.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Barefooter said:


> Is this going to effect our "Conversations" on OCN too?


If the Google Conversations is attached to your @overclocked.net email address, yes this will go. Basically ANYTHING related to your @overclocked.net login so far as Google Apps, Drive, Conversations ETC, will be lost.



DarthBaggins said:


> That's what I was meaning since anything attached is getting the axe - fortunately the most important part was based in Google Photos (pictures of my son when he was born etc).
> I already have around 22ish zips to download to my file backups at home.


Good job


----------



## HWI

Damn, this sucks, been using my overclocked.net email for a lot of stuff over the past decade. Thanks for the heads up, going to start sorting through what places I use that email as a log in and get everything changed.


----------



## Limes

I dont use it, but I remember when they were created years ago. Couldn't OCN just make an email server that forwards emails from the time being to people's personal other accounts? 7 days is kinda short imo.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Limes said:


> I dont use it, but I remember when they were created years ago. Couldn't OCN just make an email server that forwards emails from the time being to people's personal other accounts? 7 days is kinda short imo.


That wouldn't really be beneficial to anyone. When a service gets terminated, there is nothing to forward.


----------



## Raphie

If you really feel attached to the domain, you can always take over the subscription and pay for it yourself if you think it’s really worth it?
a week is tight, but one night of downloading and forwarding should sort out most.


----------



## charliehorse55

Hey, I found out about this the hard way, as I haven't been active on OCN in a few years. Is there anything we could do to get more time? How much would it cost? I've been using this email since 2010 and it has a TON of stuff saved in both the email and google drive. 

Even just access for a day or two would be amazing. Perhaps you could also send an email to all account holders about this issue, incase anyone else was surprised about this.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

charliehorse55 said:


> Hey, I found out about this the hard way, as I haven't been active on OCN in a few years. Is there anything we could do to get more time? How much would it cost? I've been using this email since 2010 and it has a TON of stuff saved in both the email and google drive.
> 
> Even just access for a day or two would be amazing. Perhaps you could also send an email to all account holders about this issue, incase anyone else was surprised about this.


Unfortunately there is no additional time we can give and the cost for extending is prohibitive . 

I did send an email blast but it looks like some MX records were recently changed by someone at VS which stopped it from going out which is out of my control. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

Regards,
E


----------



## charliehorse55

ENTERPRISE said:


> Unfortunately there is no additional time we can give and the cost for extending is prohibitive .


No way to just pay for individual users, you would have to activate the entire account with all the users? And what is "prohibitive" exactly? It could be worth it for me to pay for it. I do have a lot of stuff written and saved on google docs thats pretty valuable to me.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

charliehorse55 said:


> No way to just pay for individual users, you would have to activate the entire account with all the users? And what is "prohibitive" exactly? It could be worth it for me to pay for it. I do have a lot of stuff written and saved on google docs thats pretty valuable to me.


The Workspace account houses all the users. You cannot activate single accounts, you have to have an entire workspace subscription. 

Its fairly expensive, $14K Per Month to cover the subscription, due to how many users are using @Overclocked.net accounts. 

It is a bummer for sure but there is nothing we can do about it, if there was a way I would take it in a heartbeat. Google's a business looking for money, we just don't have that sort of cash laying around unfortunately.

Sorry


----------



## HITTI

next, gmail be next then **** really hits the fan.

only in time.

why u using overclock.net email in the first place?


----------



## Oleh

Wouldn't it be possible to re-purpose the domain on a new email service? Obviously all the current data would still be wiped, so everything still needs to be backed up and migrated elsewhere, but even as temporary solution could give a bit more time to track down any linked accounts that need to be switched over. I'm sure it wouldn't be free, and not nearly as useful and convienient as the full Google suite, but could likely be had for a lot cheaper than what Google is asking for. Or maybe even an option from Google with stripped down features for just the core email service?

Not sure how many users there are exactly and if there are any other services available with a more reasonable cost for that amount of users, but assuming there is one, the only other real hurdle I see is getting all of the account owners their new temporary login information.

Maybe even just for those who still need access at a smaller cost, and charge a small fee to each user who needs it to cover the expenses?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oleh said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to re-purpose the domain on a new email service? Obviously all the current data would still be wiped, so everything still needs to be backed up and migrated elsewhere, but even as temporary solution could give a bit more time to track down any linked accounts that need to be switched over. I'm sure it wouldn't be free, and not nearly as useful and convienient as the full Google suite, but could likely be had for a lot cheaper than what Google is asking for. Or maybe even an option from Google with stripped down features for just the core email service?
> 
> Not sure how many users there are exactly and if there are any other services available with a more reasonable cost for that amount of users, but assuming there is one, the only other real hurdle I see is getting all of the account owners their new temporary login information.
> 
> Maybe even just for those who still need access at a smaller cost, and charge a small fee to each user who needs it to cover the expenses?


Owners of the site are not going to move forward with supporting an OCN related email moving forward im afraid, this would also include any temporary service to allow users to rescue information. This has already been made clear from the get go since this situation has arisen. 

I will still have access to the OCN Workspace, I can investigate if backups can be made of user accounts that I can then supply to users but I have the feeling this is unlikely. We will see. 

Thanks,
E


----------



## DarthBaggins

It truly is a sad day to see this go. . hope everyone got their backups completed - I spaced on my GDrive stuff but it should be ok as I was more focused on the photos in GPhotos more than anything.


----------



## Duality92

wow, at least an email to let us know, those of us who still used the email but not the forum...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I attempted to send an email, but someone at VS adjusted the MX records, rendering sending emails impossible


----------



## jackeyjoe

Thanks for doing what you could Enterprise, it's much appreciated. Definitely an end of an era, thankfully I'd already moved most things off my OCN email so it took me a month to notice it was down! The only thing I would've been really disappointed about would've been losing my youtube account(_hundreds_ of subs from over the years), but it seems to be in some sort of account limbo. I can still log into youtube with my OCN login but under my account it's got a @pages.plusgoogle.com email which I can't change. Any ideas if there is any way to link it to one of my other gmail accounts? Just worried it might disappear in the future too.


----------



## t4ct1c47

I'm not entirely sure how you create a 'brand account' (you could probably find a guide searching Google or Youtube itself) but below is how you could move your Youtube channel to a new brand account. I haven't done this myself so I'm not sure if you have to access your old email inbox as part of the process, but give it a go.

Top right of screen click profile symbol.
Choose Settings on the right.
Then choose Advanced Settings on the left.
Finally choose option to 'Mover channel to a brand account'.


----------



## jackeyjoe

t4ct1c47 said:


> I'm not entirely sure how you create a 'brand account' (you could probably find a guide searching Google or Youtube itself) but below is how you could move your Youtube channel to a new brand account. I haven't done this myself so I'm not sure if you have to access your old email inbox as part of the process, but give it a go.
> 
> Top right of screen click profile symbol.
> Choose Settings on the right.
> Then choose Advanced Settings on the left.
> Finally choose option to 'Mover channel to a brand account'.


Apparently any accounts linked to gsuite were upgraded to brand accounts in 2014, that's about all I can find online about it. Unfortunately that only gives me the option to transfer to my OCN account, which I'm not game to do(for obvious reasons).


----------



## decimator

I just realized my OCN email account is gone. Only about a month and a half late lmao

It's no big loss, fortunately, since the only thing tied to it was a burner Facebook account.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I have only just seen this, is there any chance of recovery of account, I have not changed anything over!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

B NEGATIVE said:


> I have only just seen this, is there any chance of recovery of account, I have not changed anything over!


I am afraid not


----------



## GeforceGTS

Damn, I'm late, I can't believe I missed it by only a month or so. I admittedly hadn't used my account in years but just remembered I had a file on that account I suddenly really need and then I find this  

Oh well, nice to see this place is still alive and some familiar faces around, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## The Master Chief

Bump for those that missed the memo.. lol Guess I'll make another gmail account.


----------

